# Ride buddy grays



## MikeB18 (7 Sep 2015)

As the title suggests I am looking for a ride buddy in Grays, I am 22 and just got back into road cycling after spending most of my time on my mtb. I am looking for someone to ride with at an average of 10 - 12 mph until fitness increases (not as fit as I'd like to be) for about 20 miles to start with. Unfortunately clubs aren't an option for me because I can't ride until 11am on Sunday's which is too late for clubs. 

If anyone is interested feel free to reply or send me a message to talk more


----------

